

Show HN: Crushing Our Crowdfunding Campaign (The Love Game) - ada1981

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiegogo.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;a-game-for-falling-in-love&#x2F;x&#x2F;571421<p>This project got it&#x27;s start on HackerNews a little over a month ago and has gone on to be featured by TechCrunch, Forbes, ABC, CBS, even &quot;Liked&quot; by Mark Zuckerberg..<p>The Love Game™ app is now a print BOOK in the Amazon store as well as a card game we are fundraising for on indiegogo.<p>We were at about 60% of our goal this AM, and then indiegogo featured us in their daily email and the backers have been pouring in since. We are now at 143% of our goal and they keep coming.<p>Thinking for any HACKERNEWS backers I&#x27;ll host a private ~1-2 hour google hangout, break down the entire story from idea to posting on hacker news, to the crazy press, to the physical product, to the book, etc. and answer any questions people have and help you all in anyway I can. If you back the project, just let me know you want the HACKERNEWS deal.<p>Thanks again for the inspiration and support!<p>Links...<p>The Love Game™ - Card Game Crowdfund:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;thelovegame<p>The Love Game™ - Book:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;lovegamebook<p>Forbes:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;lovegameforbes<p>TechCrunch:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;lovegametc<p>Original HN Post:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8869305<p>The Original Love Game App:
LoveActualized.com<p>With Deep Love &amp; Infinite Gratitude,
Anthony David Adams
======
mtandresen
Great play here. Why did you choose Indiegogo over kickstarter?

~~~
ada1981
I had a previous relationship with the founder and thought kronism would
help.. It didn't. But by the grace of God we were able to build enough
momentum over 2 weeks to hit the indiegogo newsletter, which brought us about
$5k in 36 hours. We are now at about $8k with 10 days to go.

Also, the flexible funding gave me some sense of sanity as I knew I could
produce the product at lower quantities, just wouldn't make any profit.

